# best sauce



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats the best type of sauce to mix in with rice dishes to cover up tastes, or like the dry bland taste. for example sometimes i cook rice and just add tuna to it, it tastes like **** though lol. was wondering what sauce would be best to mix in with it to cover up the bland taste?

thanks:thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I use nando's bbq peri peri


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

agree with yeti, peri peri nandos is awesome and you only need a bit to flavour the whole meal


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Nandos BBQ sauce

Sweetchilli sauce

Reggie Reggie Jerk/BBQ sauce

Lea Perrings sauce

these are my favs that go ok with rice... but i like rice bland too.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I got some pesto and some pir piri Nando's mayonaise y'day, taste good.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

is the bbq nandos piri piri spicy at all as i hate spicy food. do they have a lemon and herb one?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

BigDom86 said:


> is the bbq nandos piri piri spicy at all as i hate spicy food. do they have a lemon and herb one?


yes its very spicy.

Try some pesto.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pesto is sickly tasting. i dont understand the taste tbh.. maybe they have a mild tasting nandos one?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Satay sauce

Black pepper sauce

garlic & chilli sauce

mmmMMMM my fauvourit chinese sauces. o and curry


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> I use nando's bbq peri peri


Got to agree with that - makes any food interesting.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> pesto is sickly tasting. i dont understand the taste tbh.. maybe they have a mild tasting nandos one?


The mild is still quite spicy


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Got some nandos ma self after its been mentioned so much on here, someone must be there sales rep lmao


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I use sesame oil in mine to flavour it - a healthy oil that is good for you as well. Not too much though it has a strong flavour.


Agree - Sesame oil great and only a few drops is needed for flavour, good for the diet. Nice mixed with lime juice,chilli and fish sauce (thai) for an oriental touch


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

i brought a jack daniels sauce the other day, no joke its really nice with brown rice or any i suppose, have a look http://www.jackdanielssauces.com/bbq/bbq_products.aspx


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Reggie Reggie sauce is nice,started using that for a while until i get bored.


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

yeh reggie jerk is good, on a BBQ stacked with pure meat. LOL


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

kentlad said:


> i brought a jack daniels sauce the other day, no joke its really nice with brown rice or any i suppose, have a look http://www.jackdanielssauces.com/bbq/bbq_products.aspx


Bought this yesterday, gona have it for tomorrows meals.. lovely! :thumb:


----------

